# Echo dx coding help



## AshleyMartin (Jan 5, 2011)

A patient had an echocardiogram with the indication of fatigue/malaise which per LCD guidelines is not a covered diagnosis. The findings of the echo state that it is midly abnormal with mild miltral regurgitation, mild aortic insufficiency and mild tricuspid insufficiency with a peak PA pressure of 30mmHg. Are mild finding sufficient to code a 424.0 for mitral regurgitation?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 5, 2011)

AshleyMartin said:


> A patient had an echocardiogram with the indication of fatigue/malaise which per LCD guidelines is not a covered diagnosis. The findings of the echo state that it is midly abnormal with mild miltral regurgitation, mild aortic insufficiency and mild tricuspid insufficiency with a peak PA pressure of 30mmHg. Are mild finding sufficient to code a 424.0 for mitral regurgitation?



Yes it is. You might want to look at code 396.3 for the combined mitral and aortic insufficiency/regurgitation . triscupid 424.2


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 5, 2011)

I should have added that if it would have been "trace regurgitation" then you should not code that as a final dx.


----------



## joshua.martin (Jan 12, 2011)

*pbsr*

ECG dx strike off by physician and simply states PBSR...Is it an abnormal ECG or a repeat ECG is requested due to any equipment fault....


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 13, 2011)

not quite sure what that would mean except maybe pulse burst saturation recovery. hmm ?


----------



## manda12 (Jan 13, 2011)

yes i agree you can bill it even though it says mild..we do and it pays.


----------

